# Workshop: Industrie 4.0 – OPC UA, MQTT in Berlin am 09.05.2019



## Softing_IA (15 April 2019)

Nutzen Sie die Gelegenheit und erfahren Sie von unseren Experten in  angenehmer Atmosphäre, wie einfach Sie Softing’s Lösungen für Ihre  Industrie 4.0 Anforderungen / Cloud Anbindungen nutzen können. Die  Themen und Inhalte dieses Workshops sind zugeschnitten auf Nutzer und  Interessenten aus dem Maschinen- und Anlagenbau, Systemintegratoren und  Anlagenbetreiber – nicht geeignet für Entwickler.
 Die Teilnahme ist beschränkt auf zwei Teilnehmer pro Unternehmen und auf maximal 20 Teilnehmer.

*Themenübersicht:*
*Basis Technologie OPC UA*


OPC UA Datenmodell 
Transportmechanismen 
Sicherheitskonzept 
*MQTT, REST, Cloud*


Subscriber, Publisher, Broker 
Server, Client 
Anwendungsszenarien Cloudthematik (Data Storage, Big Data, Small Data) 
*OPC UA Aggregation*


Schnittstellenabstraktion 
Adressraumverwaltung 
Security Supervision
Zertifikate (User) 
Adressraum Filter 
IP Filter 
 
*Vorstellung von OPC UA- und IoT-Anwendungen*


*uaGate SI *
Kompaktes Gateway zur Kopplung von Maschine und IT via OPC UA und MQTT 
*dataFEED OPC Suite *
All-in-One-Software für OPC Kommunikation und IoT-Cloud-Anbindungen 
*dataFEED Secure Integration Server (SIS)*
Zentraler OPC UA Aggregations- und Security Server 
*Wo: *09.05.2019 in Berlin*
Beginn:* 09:00 Uhr
*Ende    :* 13:00 Uhr


 Neugierig? Melden Sie sich jetzt an!
Registrierung:

*Preis:* kostenfrei (Kaffeepause, kleiner Snack)


----------

